
Why startups succeed where big corporations fail - perler
http://compoundedthought.blogspot.com/2007/02/people-factor-why-startups-succeed.html
======
python_kiss
Any sufficiently large corporation cannot continuously hire smart people since
there is a tendency to push for the average. Google has avoided this by
applying something known as the "Lake Wobegon strategy"
(http://googleresearch.blogspot.com/2006/03/hiring-lake-wobegon-
strategy.html). It states that a company should only hire candidates who are
above the mean of the current flock of employees.

Though, as I stated earlier, even Google cannot continue to endlessly hire
smart individuals. A sample of the average IQ of University students would
most likely be the same as the rest of the population. There are always a few
exceptional individuals in any group, but the group itself is most often
average.

